# MK3 VR6 Cluster in MK2... MFA Wiring?



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

I have a MK2 VR, I did the cluster swap and was wondering what it would take to get the mfa to work. I have the MK2 stalks without the MFA but i take i would need to swap to the MK3 stalks... and what do i need to do as far as wiring?... searched but didnt really come up with much.
Thanks, Brandon


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

pretty straight forward. the cluster harness has a purple wire that get plugged into the purple wire in ur engine harness. then u need the the stalk and harness to the fuse panel for the mfa switch.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

ok sweet... i just wasnt sure if i had to do anything other than plug and play, sounds simple enough im sure i can get it workin. Thanks man


----------

